# The glaring evidence the Tea Party Strategy is a catastrophic FAILURE continues



## Dante (Oct 23, 2013)

The glaring evidence the Tea Party Strategy is a catastrophic FAILURE continues.

Witness all the shouting and posturing over -- the PPACA/Obamacare since the 2010 election.

All the posturing with House votes, all the petty battles that preceded the roll out of each part of Obamacare, yet here we are -- Obamacare has been working for a while now, the web sites are up and running, and Obamacare is constitutional AND being funded.

Reality bites.

Question is:  What else is the Tea Party going to run on that will rile up the masses enough to get the votes needed to hold onto the power they now have?


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 23, 2013)

All they have to do is keep running adds of your dear non-leader saying if you like your insurance you can keep your insurance, if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor and then just ask the viewer to compare that to their reality. Many millions will know the commiecrats for the grand liars they are.

Then when your dear non-leader is forced to delay the individual mandate because his system is so fucked up people can't enroll he will be know as the president who shutdown the government to protect a fatally flawed piece of crap. Enjoy the crow.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 23, 2013)

You guys screwed up Hannity's forum. I will be damned if you screw up this one too.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 23, 2013)

Lets really talk about this.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 23, 2013)

Meanwhile, back in reality, over a half million people are losing their health insurance to date, premiums are off the charts, sign ups for pre-existings are in the 10s of thousands of dollars, huge deductibles.....all BECAUSE of obamacare.  And this is hailed as a glorious success by O.  Looks like Dante is trying to dress this pig up.....there just aint enough lipstick.  Unbridled and absolute incompetence.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 23, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> You guys screwed up Hannity's forum. I will be damned if you screw up this one too.



*Hannity?  The man who makes millions by stirring up the stupid masses....shame.*


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 23, 2013)

Dante won't lose his health insurance.

Unless he suddenly becomes ineligible for welfare/medicaid.

Hey, if the IRS is going to demand you tell on your tax forms whether you're covered under Obamacare how are they gonna make that determination for the millions who are not required to file income tax forms because of low or no income?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 23, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality, over a half million people are losing their health insurance to date, premiums are off the charts, sign ups for pre-existings are in the 10s of thousands of dollars, huge deductibles.....all BECAUSE of obamacare.  And this is hailed as a glorious success by O.  Looks like Dante is trying to dress this pig up.....there just aint enough lipstick.  Unbridled and absolute incompetence.


*
Uh-huh....We were on the right track before.....
*


Medical Bills Are the Biggest Cause of US Bankruptcies: Study
25 Jun 2013
"""Bankruptcies resulting from unpaid medical bills will affect nearly 2 million people this year&#8212;making health care the No. 1 cause of such filings, and outpacing bankruptcies due to credit-card bills or unpaid mortgages, according to new data. And even having health insurance doesn't buffer consumers against financial hardship.""" 

Medical Bills Are the Biggest Cause of US Bankruptcies: Study


*
So answer this, genius:  WHO PAYS TO RECOVER THE LOSSES THE CREDITORS ENDURE FOR THE 2 MILLION BANKRUPTCIES?

YOU DO.*


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 23, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, back in reality, over a half million people are losing their health insurance to date, premiums are off the charts, sign ups for pre-existings are in the 10s of thousands of dollars, huge deductibles.....all BECAUSE of obamacare.  And this is hailed as a glorious success by O.  Looks like Dante is trying to dress this pig up.....there just aint enough lipstick.  Unbridled and absolute incompetence.
> ...




A little logic here.  What do you think is going to happen when there are even more now that aren't covered due to obamacare because they can't afford it and they have to go to the doctor.....yes, even more bankruptcies.  Yes, it will cost all of us even more.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 23, 2013)

:::::  crickets:::::

*Seeing Red: The Growing Burden of Medical Bills*

*"Insurance Does Not  Guarantee Protection*

The fact that American families can have health insurance
year-round and still experience financial stress
related to medical bills highlights the important role of
insurance benefit design in ensuring financial protection.
Gaps in benefits and substantial cost-sharing can
undermine family finances in ways similar to having
no insurance. 

Indeed, the study finds an association
between having medical bill problems or accrued debt
and having a health insurance plan that lacks prescription
drug or dental care coverage, or a plan that features
high deductibles. 

Forty-four percent of working age
adults without prescription and dental coverage
reported medical bill and debt problems, compared
with 29 percent who had both of these benefits (Figure
6, Table 3). 

And more than half (53%) of adults who
had deductibles that equaled or exceeded 5 percent of
their income, compared with one-third (33%) of adults
with lower deductibles, incurred medical bill burdens
and debt."""

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...-fEUnqWRPp2Q2nw&bvm=bv.55123115,d.aWc&cad=rja


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 23, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



*Then offer an alternative plan to insurance.  Insurance is not the answer.  As you can see from my previous post, over half the people WITH insurance still filed for bankruptcy due to medical bills.  

Canada has it figured out.  Too bad the U.S. thinks we're so exceptional we have to reinvent the wheel, even though it's not even round.  *


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 23, 2013)

Dante said:


> The glaring evidence the Tea Party Strategy is a catastrophic FAILURE continues.
> 
> Witness all the shouting and posturing over -- the PPACA/Obamacare since the 2010 election.
> 
> ...



You guys are sure concerned about the TEA party, aren't you? Never a care for the incompetent slobs that inhabit your party - no. You think that by running your mouth about the TEA party that we will cower and just go away. Boy are you dumb.....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 23, 2013)

Dear liberals,


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 23, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Leave the insurance out it.  Have the doctors compete against each other for their services.  You don't govt to tell you how to do that.


----------



## kaz (Oct 23, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Leave the insurance out it.  Have the doctors compete against each other for their services.  You don't govt to tell you how to do that.




Free market?  Where did that come from???


----------



## Rebelitarian (Oct 23, 2013)

Dante said:


> The glaring evidence the Tea Party Strategy is a catastrophic FAILURE continues.
> 
> Witness all the shouting and posturing over -- the PPACA/Obamacare since the 2010 election.
> 
> ...



They should have gotten behind the Constitution Party instead of dissing them.

Dummies !!!!!!!!

Constitution Party > Home


----------



## Claudette (Oct 23, 2013)

Dante said:


> The glaring evidence the Tea Party Strategy is a catastrophic FAILURE continues.
> 
> Witness all the shouting and posturing over -- the PPACA/Obamacare since the 2010 election.
> 
> ...



Excuse me while I stand over here and LMAO. 

All the TP and GOP had to do was wait. 

The fucking computer system doesn't work. 

Guess they had the right idea. Hold off for a year. 

Apologies from the Dems and Obama ass kisser will be accepted.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 23, 2013)

Claudette said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > The glaring evidence the Tea Party Strategy is a catastrophic FAILURE continues.
> ...



Thank you. The Dems are imploding as we speak. They don't need to worry about the TEA party - they need to worry about the slobs that run THEIR party....


----------



## Rebelitarian (Oct 23, 2013)

America needs to get a real party into Congress.

Constitution Party > Home


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 23, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



And the indications for that are what exactly? I am not reading stories about a Civil War in the Democratic Party, only in the GOP.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh I think the Dems will be sweating once folks manage to really get on that site and get a load of their deductables and just how much the so called Affordable Care Act is going to cost. Oh I'm sure some folks will like it. Those being subsidized by everyone else. 

Don't forget. Elections in what, 2014. 

If I were a Dem I'd be sweating like a pig.


----------



## kaz (Oct 23, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



I'm with you that any victory would be shallow, Democrats are a monolith of thought and they outnumber all their opposition combined.  A black eye is the worst scenario for them.


----------



## kaz (Oct 23, 2013)

Claudette said:


> Oh I think the Dems will be sweating once folks manage to really get on that site and get a load of their deductables and just how much the so called Affordable Care Act is going to cost. Oh I'm sure some folks will like it. Those being subsidized by everyone else.
> 
> Don't forget. Elections in what, 2014.
> 
> If I were a Dem I'd be sweating like a pig.



And when the next election comes around all the greedy little liberals will keep voting them into power anyway.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 23, 2013)

Claudette said:


> Oh I think the Dems will be sweating once folks manage to really get on that site and get a load of their deductables and just how much the so called Affordable Care Act is going to cost. Oh I'm sure some folks will like it. Those being subsidized by everyone else.
> 
> Don't forget. Elections in what, 2014.
> 
> If I were a Dem I'd be sweating like a pig.




The Dems OWN this thing (OBarrycare) and they have complete ownership of the economy (or rather, the lack of one). 2014 is coming.

This wealth re-distribution thing WILL come back to bite them on the ass....I promise you.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 23, 2013)

Claudette said:


> Oh I think the Dems will be sweating once folks manage to really get on that site and get a load of their deductables and just how much the so called Affordable Care Act is going to cost. Oh I'm sure some folks will like it. Those being subsidized by everyone else.
> 
> Don't forget. Elections in what, 2014.
> 
> If I were a Dem I'd be sweating like a pig.



Most people are finding they are saving money. Sure, freeloaders who let us responsible folk pay for their healthcare are increasing their outlays. Guess they'll have to cut cable.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 23, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I think the Dems will be sweating once folks manage to really get on that site and get a load of their deductables and just how much the so called Affordable Care Act is going to cost. Oh I'm sure some folks will like it. Those being subsidized by everyone else.
> ...



You should look for falling stars to wish on too.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 23, 2013)

kaz said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I think the Dems will be sweating once folks manage to really get on that site and get a load of their deductables and just how much the so called Affordable Care Act is going to cost. Oh I'm sure some folks will like it. Those being subsidized by everyone else.
> ...



Usually, I would agree with your point. However, the overriding thing that will ultimately bring them down will be the OBarrycare.  Sit back, watch and see. Mister and Mrs America (by 2014) will know the effect of this nonsense. They WILL show up at the polls. That's why I am glad that this crap was allowed to progress. It will mark the end of the Libs rule.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 23, 2013)

People will be yearning for this broken site once it does finally open and they see the sticker prices, which are astronomical compared to what they have.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 23, 2013)

Dante said:


> The glaring evidence the Tea Party Strategy is a catastrophic FAILURE continues.



No, it was a glorious victory! The Tea Party says so!

But oddly, they keep blaming this glorious victory on someone else.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 23, 2013)

The Right is on the wrong side of history regarding ACA. However, this comes as no surprise, because they are on the wrong side of history regarding abortion, discrimination against gays, immigration reform,  the 2008 recession, Bush's tax cuts, Medicare, Social Security , finacial institution deregulation, and damn near everything else. Not to put too fine a point on it, the only victory they can claim is maintaining the right of every American to own a semi-automatic rifle with a 50 round ammo cartridge.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 23, 2013)

Claudette said:


> Oh I think the Dems will be sweating once folks manage to really get on that site and get a load of their deductables and just how much the so called Affordable Care Act is going to cost. Oh I'm sure some folks will like it. Those being subsidized by everyone else.
> 
> Don't forget. Elections in what, 2014.
> 
> If I were a Dem I'd be sweating like a pig.



People are finding the rates are double what they are now paying with a $6000 deductible.  The plan I get through my employer has a $2000 deductible.

How can someone making $24,000 a year afford to pay a $6000 deductible?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 23, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I think the Dems will be sweating once folks manage to really get on that site and get a load of their deductables and just how much the so called Affordable Care Act is going to cost. Oh I'm sure some folks will like it. Those being subsidized by everyone else.
> ...



Nope, most people are finding they can't afford it. CNN just ran a piece where they interviewed several people who tried to sign up.  They all found the price of insurance more than they could afford.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 23, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


*
Oh, brilliant.  This has already been hashed out on a different thread, leaving Rottweiler looking like your kind of genius.  

Just write a check for cancer surgery, by-pass operation, kidney transplant?  Right.*


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 23, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



that's what INSURANCE is supposed to be for....the major costly problems......major medical/catastrophic insurance does not cost much.....

with the huge Obamacare deductibles most people would be financially better off to buy a major medical policy and then pay cash on the free market for the regular visits to the doctor....

i hope the Obamacare trainwreck pushes healthcare in this direction...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 23, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



I had a health savings/healthcare account where I stuffed money in the health savings for doctors visits and paid a lower premium for major comprehensive.  I can't do that anymore because of obamacare.  My premiums also went up 27 percent because of obamacare.  And here I thought I was being responsible, doing preventative stuff, and then my rates were raised.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> The Right is on the wrong side of history regarding ACA. However, this comes as no surprise, because they are on the wrong side of history regarding abortion, discrimination against gays, immigration reform,  the 2008 recession, Bush's tax cuts, Medicare, Social Security , finacial institution deregulation, and damn near everything else. Not to put too fine a point on it, the only victory they can claim is maintaining the right of every American to own a semi-automatic rifle with a 50 round ammo cartridge.



Ah, it's a 50 round "clip" Sparky...a cartridge is one bullet...duh?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > The Right is on the wrong side of history regarding ACA. However, this comes as no surprise, because they are on the wrong side of history regarding abortion, discrimination against gays, immigration reform,  the 2008 recession, Bush's tax cuts, Medicare, Social Security , finacial institution deregulation, and damn near everything else. Not to put too fine a point on it, the only victory they can claim is maintaining the right of every American to own a semi-automatic rifle with a 50 round ammo cartridge.
> ...



They haven't a clue.  The state legislature libs in colorado thought magazines were used one time and then thrown away.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, I gotta get me one of those disposable 50 round cartridges!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2013)

My Colt .45 takes 7...so that would give me 350 shots before reload...hot damn!!!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 23, 2013)

Save a hell of lot of money too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 23, 2013)

Check this out.

Tea Party - Join the Movement. Support the Tea Party.

You go to the TeaParty website and know what happens?  

Right! It works!!


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 23, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



now people are going to be getting LESS healthcare because they will avoid going to the doctor because they will have to pay for all the deductibles ON TOP of the higher premiums....


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm waiting for the President and his minions to blame right wing "hackers" for the web site glitches.  That's pretty much his "fall back strategy" for everything that doesn't work.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 23, 2013)

Bush's fault, has to be. He voted against security at the Benghazi Consulate which cause the ObamaCare website to collapse


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2013)

W. is hiding out in Crawford, Texas...just hacking his ass off!  He survives on pizza and Mt. Dew and just lives on that computer of his, hacking liberal web sites.  It's the truth...really!!!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > The Right is on the wrong side of history regarding ACA. However, this comes as no surprise, because they are on the wrong side of history regarding abortion, discrimination against gays, immigration reform,  the 2008 recession, Bush's tax cuts, Medicare, Social Security , finacial institution deregulation, and damn near everything else. Not to put too fine a point on it, the only victory they can claim is maintaining the right of every American to own a semi-automatic rifle with a 50 round ammo cartridge.
> ...



Actually it's a magazine, not a clip.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2013)

And you all are down under 20%.

Appropriate.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



	"clip - a metal frame or container holding cartridges; can be inserted into an automatic gun"  

Actually, clip is another word for magazine.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 23, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



I wonder if it's the same families Hannity interviewed...

http://www.salon.com/2013/10/18/ins...ine_i_fact_checked_sean_hannity_on_obamacare/


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2013)

Both Karl Rover (stupid people with stupid goals) and John McCain (wacko birds) are no place to complain about the TPM.

Rove revved up the GOP to spark the "anger points" in the electorate (creating Mr. Frankenstein) and McCain chose Sarah Palin (Mrs. Frankenstein) as his running mate.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Both Karl Rover (stupid people with stupid goals) and John McCain (wacko birds) are no place to complain about the TPM.
> 
> Rove revved up the GOP to spark the "anger points" in the electorate (creating Mr. Frankenstein) and McCain chose Sarah Palin (Mrs. Frankenstein) as his running mate.



Glad you've given up even pretending you're a "Republican"


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > The Right is on the wrong side of history regarding ACA. However, this comes as no surprise, because they are on the wrong side of history regarding abortion, discrimination against gays, immigration reform,  the 2008 recession, Bush's tax cuts, Medicare, Social Security , finacial institution deregulation, and damn near everything else. Not to put too fine a point on it, the only victory they can claim is maintaining the right of every American to own a semi-automatic rifle with a 50 round ammo cartridge.
> ...



Well, you sure won the gold medal on that misworded post correction! Your Nobel prize is in the mail!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Gosh, I feel just like Barry!!!  (and did about as much...)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Both Karl Rover (stupid people with stupid goals) and John McCain (wacko birds) are no place to complain about the TPM.
> ...



I am Republican, you are TPM.  You are the fraud in the party, the fly in the ointment, etc adfinitum adnauseum, and you guys are going to be primaried out.

No more 'wacko birds' or 'stupid people with stupid goals'.  McCain and Rove are right, although they created the beasts.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2013)

Nothing personal, Jake but in all the time I've seen you posting here...I've NEVER seen you take a conservative viewpoint.  If you ARE a Republican...I guess I'm wondering *why*?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2013)

I hate to point out the obvious here, Jake...but you guys have a LOT riding on ObamaCare and right now I don't think I'd be off base if I called it an unmitigated disaster coming out of the gate.  You better hope things turn around or it's Democrats that are going to take another "shellacking".  Just saying...


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Nothing personal, Jake but in all the time I've seen you posting here...I've NEVER seen you take a conservative viewpoint.  If you ARE a Republican...I guess I'm wondering *why*?



He's no more a republican than Barry is. He's an agent provocateur - nothing more.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I hate to point out the obvious here, Jake...but you guys have a LOT riding on ObamaCare and right now I don't think I'd be off base if I called it an unmitigated disaster coming out of the gate.  You better hope things turn around or it's Democrats that are going to take another "shellacking".  Just saying...



As I said in an earlier post - let this thing go through. By 2014 (November to be exact) there won't be a democrat re-elected. Sit back and watch. Mister and Mrs America ain't taking this horsesh$t lying down.

Barry thought he was being slick by giving employers till next year to comply - thinking that they won't be dropping their employee health care until after the mid-terms. He was wrong. It has already begun and Americans are mad as hell.

Hell, democrats are already regretting their decision to support this crap. Tough Sh$t. Barry will be vacationing in Kenya and these dem senators and congressmen will be twiddling their collective thumbs looking for gainful employment.

It's coming.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 24, 2013)

tea party tea party tea party

funny we don't hear them speak about, Obamafailnocare, obamafailnocare, obamafailnocare  and how much of a  catastrophic failure that has been

but don't let that glaring evidence get in your way of your marching orders from your masters to dump on the,  tea party tea party tea party to take people away for OBAMBAMFAILNOCARE


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 24, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Clip vs. Magazine: A Lesson in Firearm Terminology 

A magazine is what is used to feed the weapon itself, whereas a clip is used to feed the magazine. Clips make loading of magazines much easier and faster, and in some cases, a clip is required in order for the magazine to work (e.g. M1 Garand).


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You are not a Republican.

Republicans don't bend over backwards defending Obama as you have illustrated.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Learn something new every day...thanks, Lonestar...I stand corrected.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 24, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Little things like that used to not bother me so much but as an owner of a gun shop I feel compelled to educate people about firearms. 

I admit I came into this business with a lot of ignorance about firearms and I'm thankful for those that taught and continue to teach me new things.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 25, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > The glaring evidence the Tea Party Strategy is a catastrophic FAILURE continues.
> ...



It's hysterical to watch the way the hyperventilate over the TEA Party.  Just a few months ago they were claiming the TEA Party was extinct.  Now they're blaming it for the shutdown, and saying that was the worst thing in the world.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 25, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I am responsible Republican who rejects your type of weird far reactionary politics.

We mainstream republicans are more interested in responsible governance than any fantasy TPM dreams.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 26, 2013)

Asking the Federal Government to not spend a trillion a year in deficits is not "weird far reactionary politics".  It's simple common sense.


----------



## Dante (Nov 2, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Fool!  Nationally the Tea Party is a wet noodle.  In locally gerrymandered district races and in reactionary states they have power to unseat Republicans


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 2, 2013)

Dante said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



Despite a full court press by the main stream media to vilify the Tea Party, those people are still out there across the country...still angry at the waste and overreach of the Federal Government.  Now we're watching the roll out of the train wreck that ObamaCare is...the Tea Party folks are still out there and they are still pissed off that they were so obviously lied to by Obama.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Asking the Federal Government to not spend a trillion a year in deficits is not "weird far reactionary politics".  It's simple common sense.



Shutting down the government and nearly crashing the world's economic markets are not examples of common sense.

They are examples of loony bird politics.

Here we are in the next month since those fiascos, and even with the shaky roll out of ACA, the TPM continues to fall in popularity and rate far below that of BHO.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 2, 2013)

The government shut down because progressives like Harry Reid and Barack Obama once again refused to compromise...just like they've refused to compromise since Obama took office.  Reid and Obama let the government shut down because they knew the main stream media would go along with placing the blame squarely on the shoulders of the Tea Party and the GOP.

ObamaCare WILL be revealed for the train wreck it's always been, Jake...and when it does, Democrats that supported it will pay for doing so.  That's happening now and will continue to happen for years to come.


----------



## Dante (Nov 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Double fool. Reactionaries are always with us. It is power they seek and usually they fail. 

Now that they've had their day in the sun, it comes time to crawl back under the rocks.

Tea Party Whackos have shot their load (non porno alert: 'load' of buckshot), and are now reduced to shooting blanks.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 3, 2013)

Dante said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



As ObamaCare rolls out and the American people get a better idea about what a "turkey" that legislation is...the people that pointed out all along that it sucked are going to be vindicated and those that were complicit in the propaganda that sold the ACA to America are going to be running for cover.  I hate to tell you, Dante...but you're in for endless amounts of shit over your support for ObamaCare.  Hope you've got a thick skin because you're going to need it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 3, 2013)

Dante said:


> The glaring evidence the Tea Party Strategy is a catastrophic FAILURE continues.
> 
> Witness all the shouting and posturing over -- the PPACA/Obamacare since the 2010 election.
> 
> ...



They have nothing to run on save that of naïve, failed, and childish rhetoric about government and taxes. 

This is why the adults in the GOP need to step forward and bring sanity back to the Party. The problem is theyre too afraid to face the TPM malignancy thats consuming the Party.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> The government shut down because progressives like Harry Reid and Barack Obama once again refused to compromise...



Nonsense. 

The government shutdown was solely the responsibility of House republicans and their continued tactic of obstructionism and opposition to everything Obama. 

And if the republican plan for the future is more pointless, partisan obstructionism, then theyll continue to lose votes and elections.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 3, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The government shut down because progressives like Harry Reid and Barack Obama once again refused to compromise...
> ...



You know what, Clayton?  If Barack Obama hadn't come into office with his "Elections have consequences...I won!" speech he might have actually gotten some Republicans to work with him.  Instead of trying to build bi-partisanship however, Barry used his super majorities to do whatever he felt like until the 2010 mid-terms.  After spending two years telling the Republicans to go out in the hall, sit down and shut up...the boy genius actually NEEDED them to pass legislation and lo and behold...they absolutely LOATHED him at that point.  You could write political textbooks on how badly Obama has mismanaged this but then should we REALLY have expected any thing different?  The guy had zero executive experience and very little political experience.  The Obama Administration is strictly "amateur hour" and our country suffers because of it.


----------

